# Bildfehler durch G-SYNC?



## Stargazer (17. April 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze Frage, die man hoffentlich auch schnell beantworten kann, ohne in irgendwelche "Glaubenskriege" abzudriften. 

Da ich in nächster Zeit vorhabe, auf einen G-SYNC Monitor zu wechseln, habe ich mich nach diversen Modellen und bei verschiedenen Quellen informiert.

Dabei ist mir eines aufgefallen:
In Kundenrezensionen zu G-SYNC-Monitoren gibt es neben den "Alles Super!"-Rezensionen auch einige, die von Bildfehlern bei eingeschaltetem G-SYNC sprechen.
Die Rede ist dabei von z.B. schwarzen Linien um kontrastreichen Kanten, teilweise auch Ghosting-ähnlichen Effekten oder einem Flimmern über das ganze Bild.
Hin und wieder liest man auch von einem langsam stotterndem Bild bei unter 50 fps.
Das alles wie gesagt nur bei eingeschaltetem G-SYNC.

Ich meine mich an einen Test von Prad.de zu erinnern, der zumindest im Hinblick auf schwarze Striche um Kanten ähnliches berichtet.
Ich weiß aber gerade leider nicht mehr, was für ein Monitor das war (könnte es bei Bedarf raussuchen).

Handelt es sich bei diesen Bildfehlern bzw. bei dem Ruckeln um regelmäßige / serienmäßige Nachteile von G-SYNC?
Ich möchte nämlich nicht den Aufpreis zahlen, nur um dann andere Nachteile in der Bildqualität hinnehmen zu müssen.
Hier in Münster (Westfalen) kenne ich leider kein Geschäft, in dem ich G-SYNC mal live anspielen könnte.
Auch im privaten Umfeld hat das keiner, sonst würde ich es da mal probieren.

Sollten diese beschriebenen Bildfehler auf einzelne Exemplare zurückzuführen sein (analog zur Panel-Lotterie), die man dann einfach austauschen könnte, wäre es ja kein Problem.
Sind es hingegen serienmäßige Nachteile, würde ich auf G-SYNC gerne beim Monitorkauf verzichten wollen.

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung! 
Bevor entsprechende Kommentare kommen: Ja, ich nutze seit Jahren gerne NVidia-Karten und daher ist Freesync keine Alternative für mich... 

LG, Christof


----------



## 0ssi (18. April 2018)

Ich hatte nie Probleme mit G-Sync bis auf ein leichtes Flackern beim Ladebildschirm vom 3DMark bei 30FPS. Die Doppelkonturen kommen von zu aggressiv eingestelltem Overdrive am Monitor.
(Mikro)Ruckler bekommt man im  CPU Limit. Wer auf einem 144Hz G-Sync Monitor unter 50 FPS fällt der sollte auch 150€ in eine stärkere Grafikkarte stecken und nicht nur in die Sync Technik.


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

Ein Bekannter hatte bei seinem Laptop im Spiel Sea of Thieves diese bunten Kontraste und Umrisse bei aktivierten G-Sync.. ist es ein Spielfehler oder ein Fehler von G-Sync.? Sobald man G-Sync aus hat meinte er auch das das Bild flüssiger war und die Fehler waren auch verschwunden.


----------



## Stargazer (18. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie Probleme mit G-Sync bis auf ein leichtes Flackern beim Ladebildschirm vom 3DMark bei 30FPS. Die Doppelkonturen kommen von zu aggressiv eingestelltem Overdrive am Monitor.
> (Mikro)Ruckler bekommt man im  CPU Limit. Wer auf einem 144Hz G-Sync Monitor unter 50 FPS fällt der sollte auch 150€ in eine stärkere Grafikkarte stecken und nicht nur in die Sync Technik.



Das Ruckeln kann - rein theoretisch - auch von einem zu vollen Grafikspeicher kommen.
Erklärungsmöglichkeiten außerhalb von G-SYNC gibt es viele.
Die von mir zitierten Kundenbewertungen gaben jedoch allesamt an, dass die beschriebenen Probleme mit ausgeschaltetem G-SYNC verschwunden waren.
Overdrive z.B. wäre demnach noch eingeschaltet gewesen.



Torben456 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hatte bei seinem Laptop im Spiel  Sea of Thieves diese bunten Kontraste und Umrisse bei aktivierten  G-Sync.. ist es ein Spielfehler oder ein Fehler von G-Sync.? Sobald man  G-Sync aus hat meinte er auch das das Bild flüssiger war und die Fehler  waren auch verschwunden.



Kann natürlich sein, dass es Bugs der Spiele sind. Aus den Kundenrezensionen konnte ich nicht herauslesen, ob es sich auf bestimmte Spiele beschränkt.


----------



## Stargazer (22. April 2018)

Kann man zu der Frage also nichts allgemeines sagen?


----------



## HisN (22. April 2018)

Von Flackern im Game-Menü (verschiedener Games) ließt man auch gerne mal in Bezug auf G-Sync.

Hier als Beispiel.
Scheint übrigens schwer mit dem Treiber zusammenzuhängen.

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - NVIDIA GeForce Game Ready 388.59 WHQL


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2018)

Habe seit kurzem auch G-Sync, bei mir läuft es super nur darf ich nicht über 120FPS gehen, da mein Monitor nur soviel Hz hat.
Denn dann entstehen wiederum Tearing, da G-Sync nur bis zur max. HZ-Zahl des Monitors geht. Daher muss ich je nach Spiel auch weiterhin V-Sync verwenden damit die FPS nicht höher als die Hz liegen und keine Tearing entstehen oder ich muss die Leistung der Grafikkarte soweit herabsetzen damit ich nicht über 120FPS komme.


----------



## TheComedian18 (22. April 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe seit kurzem auch G-Sync, bei mir läuft es super nur darf ich nicht über 120FPS gehen, da mein Monitor nur soviel Hz hat.
> Denn dann entstehen wiederum Tearing, da G-Sync nur bis zur max. HZ-Zahl des Monitors geht. Daher muss ich je nach Spiel auch weiterhin V-Sync verwenden damit die FPS nicht höher als die Hz liegen und keine Tearing entstehen oder ich muss die Leistung der Grafikkarte soweit herabsetzen damit ich nicht über 120FPS komme.



Du kannst mit Nvidia Inspector ein generelles FPS Cap einstellen, da brauchst du garnicht mehr darauf achten ob ein Game zu viel FPS generiert oder nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2018)

Ja weis ich und habe ich auch versucht, war nichts anderes als mit dem VSync.
Leistung der Grafikkarte ging nicht mehr über 90-95% und die Terrings waren immer noch vorhanden sofern die FPS kurz darüber schossen.
Eingestellt hatte ich 120FPS und einmal 118FPS.

Bin von diesem NV-Inspektor nicht so von überzeugt.
Habe mein Treiber mittels DDU entfernen müssen um den Treiber komplett neu zu installieren da die Grafiklast selbst mit deaktivieren dieser Option nicht mehr mit voller Leistung lief.
Es läuft gut so daher bleibe ich jetzt dabei. Mir fällt während des Spiels nichts negatives auf. Die FPS habe ich in Overwacht auf 118FPS beschränkt, aber ohne V-Sync geht es selbst damit nicht, da die FPS dennoch kurz die 120 überschreiten würden.

Bevor das NV-Inspektor den Treiber verändert habe ich volle Last mit 99-100% und auch nachdem ich den Treiber neu drauf gezogen habe.


----------



## Stargazer (23. April 2018)

Es sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein, mit Downsampling und SSAA die Framerate unter 120/144 zu halten? Deine Erfahrung ist also, dass es bei aktivierte G-SYNC ohne Probleme läuft?
Mit welchen Spielen hast du es getestet?


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2018)

Leider nicht, zumindest nicht mit Overwacht, denn hier begrenzt die Einstellung schon, aber es schiesst dennoch kurz immer wieder darüber hinaus. Oder ich müsste auf 110 FPS oder so begrenzen damit es nicht kurzweilig über 120 FPS geht. Es ist so als wenn du bei einer Ziellinie erst abbremsen würdest, jedoch  noch kurz übers Ziel schiesst. Ich für mein Teil lass es mit dem V-Sync da ich damit gut fahre und kein Unterschied merke. Oft liegt es nur daran das man es nicht wahr haben möchte neben G-Sync noch V-Sync mit nutzen zu müssen.

Habe dazu auch einiges im Internet gesucht und überall wurde am ende auch mittels V-Sync empfohlen.
Das soll sich zusammen mit G-Sync auch nicht so auswirken, so dass es nicht den selben Effekt als ohne G-Sync haben soll.
Muss daher am ende jeder für sich wissen was als besser empfunden wird.

Meine Spiele sind:
Overwacht, The Crew, Ghost Recon Wildlands, Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag, Rainbow Six Siege, Cities Skylines, Euro Truck Simulator 2 und noch einige mehr, die ich nicht mehr alle installiert habe. Muss jedoch nicht überall V-Sync aktiviert haben. Nur in Spiele wo ich über 120 FPS komme und ich mich im Spiel schnell bewegen muss.

G-Sync tut ja nicht auf die max. Hz des Monitors beschränken, es gleicht nur in meinem Fall zwischen 30 und 120FPS die Hz an.
Darüber oder darunter dürfen die FPS nicht gehen da G-Sync in diesem Bereich nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2018)

Ich hatte immer Gsync+Vsync als Begrenzer aktiviert.
Lief einwandfrei.


----------



## Stargazer (23. April 2018)

V-Sync springt dann ja auch erst ein, sobald die max. Hertz erreicht werden, korrekt?
Wäre dann ja zusätzlich zu G-Sync nicht nachteilig. Schonmal gut zu wissen, danke! 

Fraglich bleibt jetzt aber noch die Beobachtung vieler Nutzer, dass aktives G-Sync (unterhalb der max. Hertz) für Bildfehler, Zittern und Stottern sorgen kann. Dazu noch Kommentare oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2018)

Bildfehler hatte ich nur bei Ladebildschirmen, im Spiel keine Probleme.
Was ich öfters hatte, waren aus der Mitte an die Seite versetzte Zeilen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2018)

Genau, mit dem V-Sync begrenzt du die FPS mit der max. HZ des Monitors.
Habe seit einer Woche G-Sync mit meinem neuen Monitor, bei mir läuft alles gut.
Selbst wenn hätte ich kein Problem es abzuschalten, denn zuvor bin ich mit 120Hz und ohne G-Snyc auch gut gefahren.

Bei mir kann ich auch am Monitor die FPS(HZ werden als FPS angezeigt...) anzeigen lassen.
In Overwacht habe ich die FPS vom Spiel her aktiv, so dass ich beide Anzeigen zeitgleich einsehen kann.
Die laufen dann normal Parallele, es gibt aber minimale Abweichungen, da G-Sync wohl nicht immer schnell genug reagieren kann.
Zumindest sieht es manchmal so aus.

Da es sich hier um eine Monitoranzeige handelt könnte ich das nur mit meinem Handy als Video aufzeichnen.

EDIT:

Etwas verwackelt da ich links das Handy halten musste und rechts die Maus bzw. die Tastatur nutzen musste.
Mir geht es in diesem Video nur zu zeigen wie synchron FPS und Hz laufen. Die unterere große Anzeige mit FPS sind die Hz des Monitors.
Im Verlauf des Videos schalte ich das V-Sync mit hinzu.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czUyY-nyzFQ:8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stargazer (29. April 2018)

Habe mir jetzt (wo ich wieder zu Hause bin) mal das Video angeschaut. Ist schon seltsam, dass es da Abweichungen gibt. Jedoch kann ich durch die ungleichen Fps und Hertz keine Bildprobleme feststellen. Oder sind da welche, die mir nicht aufgefallen sind?

Im Video war G-Sync ja immer eingeschaltet. Wie sehen bei dir die Unterschiede zwischen...
1.) eingeschaltetem G-Sync und ausgeschaltete V-Sync und....
2.) ausgeschaltetem G-Sync und eingeschaltetem V-Sync aus?

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2018)

Es gibt schon leichte Abweichungen, macht sich aber bei mir nicht bemerkbar.
Läuft daher eigentlich sehr gut, hast daher richtig gesehen es waren keine Bildprobleme mit dabei.

Mit ein und aus des V-Sync habe ich ja im Video gezeigt, ohne überschreite die FPS die HZ von 120 und mit wird auf 120FPS beschränkt so das keine Tearing entstehen. Überschreite ich die 120HZ mit dem FPS kommen natürlich mit schnelle Drehbewegungen Tearing. Auf dem Video waren jetzt keine mit dabei weil zum einem Tearing nur auf dem Bildschirm sichtbar sind und das Video intern aufgezeichnet wird und zum anderem konnte ich mich ja nicht schnell bewegen da die Aufmerksamkeit eher das aufzeichnen mit dem Handy gerichtet war.

Mit ausgeschaltetem G-Sync und eingeschaltetem V-Sync ist es das gleiche, da G-Sync keine Begrenzung ist und daher wenn V-Snyc aus ist bei überschreiten der Hz mit den FPS Tearing entstehen können. Darunter ist es immer besser wenn Hz und FPS parallel laufen und dafür sorgt ja G-Sync. Schalte ich G-Sync ab läuft es aber auch gut, nur dann werden halt Bilder verdoppelt wenn nicht genug Bilder pro Sekunden bereit stehen(FPS niedriger als Hz).


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. April 2018)

Man kann auch g sync plus fast sync aktivieren. Oder einfach per riva Tuner ein fps Limit setzen.


----------



## Stargazer (4. Mai 2018)

An der Stelle noch einmal gefragt:

Ist G-Sync wirklich so effektiv, wie es in diesem Werbevideo von NVidia dargestellt wird? Gerade solche gezeigten Szenarien wie mit Starcraft II sind für mich absolut realistisch, da ich viel RTS und andere scroll-lastige Spiele zocke.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2018)

Im Prinzip schon.
Nur kommt es auch auf die fps und die Hertz des Monitors an, mit dem verglichen wird.


----------



## Stargazer (4. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon.
> Nur kommt es auch auf die fps und die Hertz des Monitors an, mit dem verglichen wird.



Momentan spiele ich noch mit einem 27er VA bei 1080p und 60Hz... 
Geht zwar irgendwie okay, doch ich möchte gerne aufrüsten.

G-Sync schränkt meine Auswahl leider sehr ein, da ich TN für mich ausschließe und bei IPS nur welche nehmen möchte, die nicht unter Glow oder BLB leiden...
Ohne G-Sync würde ich einen 27er oder 32er mit WQHD und 144 Hz nehmen, vermutlich VA-Panel.
Heißeste Kandidaten sind momentan ein QLED von Samsung und ein SuperClear von Viewsonic.

Zu den Fps kann ich im Moment keine allgemeingültigen Angaben machen. Tendenziell reize ich die Optik mit SSAA und co. aber so sehr aus, dass es deutlich weniger als 144 Fps werden, eher so 40-100.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2018)

Stargazer schrieb:


> Dazu noch Kommentare oder Erfahrungen?



Ich gehöre auch zur "Alles Super" Fraktion.

Störend ist nur, das manche Spiele, bei mir Civ 5, und sehr selten beim Start, die Syncronidsierung fehlschlägt und der Bildschirminhalt um ca. 4mm nach rechts verrückt ist, am linken Rand also die rechten 4mm dargestellt werden. Im Spiel reicht es, mehrmal zu Windoiws und zurück zu tappen, tritt es beim Start auch, muss man neu starten. Passier gefühlt einmal die Woche.


----------



## Stargazer (5. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zur "Alles Super" Fraktion.
> 
> Störend ist nur, das manche Spiele, bei mir Civ 5, und sehr selten beim Start, die Syncronidsierung fehlschlägt und der Bildschirminhalt um ca. 4mm nach rechts verrückt ist, am linken Rand also die rechten 4mm dargestellt werden. Im Spiel reicht es, mehrmal zu Windoiws und zurück zu tappen, tritt es beim Start auch, muss man neu starten. Passier gefühlt einmal die Woche.



Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass dieses Problem als ganzes ca. einmal die Woche auftritt? Oder tritt alleine das Verrücken beim Windows-Start einmal die Woche auf?

Ansonsten ist das tatsächlich auch eines von diesen Dingen, die mich an G-Sync nerven würden. Also neben eventuellem Flimmern, Zittern, Stottern oder sonstwas.
Ich habe das Gefühl, als wäre die Technik hier noch nicht ihren Kinderkrankheiten entwachsen und als würde es Sinn machen, da noch die eine oder andere Monitorgeneration abzuwarten. 

Oder sind solche wie von dir beschriebenen Probleme die Ausnahme, wie es auch bei allen Geräten "Montagsmodelle" geben kann?
Insgesamt sind es ja doch sehr viele verschiedene Probleme oder Nachteile, die mit G-Sync auftauchen können.
Die Frage ist, ob die Vorteile das nicht doch noch überwiegen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2018)

Stargazer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass dieses Problem als ganzes ca. einmal die Woche auftritt? Oder tritt alleine das Verrücken beim Windows-Start einmal die Woche auf?


Beim Start ca. einmal die Woche. Das andere vor allem und bisher nur bei CIV 5, und da stürzte früher das Spiel ständig ab, das ist überhaupt sehr instabil. Es gibt hier andere user, denen passiert es beim Start merklich häufiger. Die Lösung ist der Neustart, das ist bei Wondows ja ein übliches Verfahren.


----------



## Stargazer (31. Mai 2018)

Danke nochmal an alle Beteiligten für die Erfahrungen und Antworten!

Ich hatte mich jetzt zunächst für ein Modell ohne G-Sync entschieden (Samsung C27FG73) und den wegen extrem krasser Wolkenbildung wieder zurückgegeben.
Quantum Dots sind mir im Zweifelsfall wichtiger als G-Sync (auch wegen der beschriebenen Probleme), daher hatte ich mich so entschieden.
Da es aber selbst bei Samsungs VA-Panels eine starke Lotterie zu geben scheint, warte ich lieber noch ab, bis neue Panels mit Quantum Dot UND G-Sync erscheinen und erste Erfahrungsberichte positiv sind.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Knutowskie (14. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bildfehler hatte ich nur bei Ladebildschirmen, im Spiel keine Probleme.
> Was ich öfters hatte, waren aus der Mitte an die Seite versetzte Zeilen.



Genau das habe ich auch. Gibt es dafür eine Lösung? Mit der Spalte die am rechten Rand liegt, hilft ein Neustart des Monitors. Aber das Flimmern im Ladebildschirm ist echt nervig. Eigentlich soll g-sync ja unter 30 FPS nichts machen. Macht's aber trotzdem...


----------



## sunburst1988 (14. Januar 2019)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich auch. Gibt es dafür eine Lösung? Mit der Spalte die am rechten Rand liegt, hilft ein Neustart des Monitors. Aber das Flimmern im Ladebildschirm ist echt nervig. Eigentlich soll g-sync ja unter 30 FPS nichts machen. Macht's aber trotzdem...



Die verschobenen Spalten habe ich auch schon seitdem ich den Monitor habe. Bisher hat immer ein kurzes Ein- und Ausschalten geholfen.

Wie sieht das Flimmern im Ladebildschirm bei dir genauer aus?
Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen immer mal ein auf ein paar Zeilen begrenztes Flimmern im Bild. Habe schon einiges ausprobiert um es weg zu bekommen aber es ist immernoch da...
Gefühlt tritt es mehr auf, wenn ich auf dem Nebenbildschirm gerade ein Video auf Youtube oder auch im VLC laufen habe. Kann mich da aber auch irren.


----------

